# Canadian Company Wins SOCOM Contract



## tomahawk6 (7 Mar 2006)

http://www.mmist.ca/SnowGoose.asp

Very interesting concept. This vehicle not only delivers 300 pounds of leaflets but can also carry supplies.

http://www.ausa.org/webpub/DeptArmyMagazine.nsf/byid/KHYL-6LVQWK


----------

